# Muck boot sizing question



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

Stupid question: I need to order a pair of Muck boots online and I know many people here wear them. The size I need is a men's 9.5; commonsense tells me to order the next size higher 10. (they only come in whole sizes) But they are listed as 9/9.5 and 10/10.5. I'm afraid the 10/10.5 might be too floppy though. I'm probably overthinking this LOL. Just order the 10??? I guess thick socks would do the trick, LOL Thanks for any help.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

that is trouble with mail order,,,,,,,,,


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

order both and send the ones back that do not fit as well....


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You've never worn that brand before?

I'd go with the larger size. You'll want thick socks during winter, anyway. If they are too big, next winter order one size down.

With everything made in China these days, i find that sizes often fit tighter or smaller than they should be for the marked size.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Have you checked TSC or some of the local feed stores? You might have a place locally to try before you buy.


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

how did you decide on muck,,,,i am looking for boots also and it is way more diffucult than it should be.....


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I just bought a pair. I normally buy size 8.5 shoes, never fit into a straight 8. 

I was able to try them on, and hte 8/8.5 was the right size for me. The 9/9.5 felt more like 9.5 than 9, way too big. And I figured there was still room for a decent weight winter sock too.

I went with Muck - they felt the best to walk in, were easy to get off without using hands, didn't drag my socks off as a I walks and are 100% waterproof up to the top. 

I was at Runnings and compared them to about five other brands of boots (many were hunting) and they seemed the best deal for the money. ONly had them a few weeks so can't comment on durability - though most say they are great in that area.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't tell you about sizes, but wondering if you've thought about buckle overboots?

I have muck, and also overboots.. I always reach for the overboots... They are a little heavier on your feet, but it's nice wearing you favorite comfortable shoes in, and you can take off the boots and still have your shoes on if need be. They also keep your feet a lot warmer during the winter.


----------



## airotciv (Mar 6, 2005)

I buy the same size Muck boot as I do any other shoe and have never had a problem. Now, Why Muck boots? Because they last and keep my feet warm and dry, in snow/mud or water. They may cost more than others, but they last so much longer, mine are now 10 years old and I don't see me replacing them anytime soon. I love my Muck boots.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I buy muck boots at Walmart, but find that I have to buy a new pair once or twice a year. Does everyone else wear theirs out as fast as I do? Are some brands more durable?

I made the mistake of sitting mine out in the hot sun one day while I cleaned the back room, and they melted around the ankles so that they are hard to get on. I'm wishing they were a size bigger. Of course, I've bought a new pair, but the only ones that really slip on my feet right are the cracked ones. Three pairs now, all the same size.


----------

